# Directv Android App



## Gunnyman

I have the Android app on my phone and it works well for setting up recordings so I can pick which receiver to send it to from whereever I happen to be but,I used to have an iPad and that version was really nice. Now I have an Android Tablet running Honeycomb. I haven't seen anything about DTV putting out an Android Tablet version. Does anyone know anything about this?

Thanks


----------



## David MacLeod

like this ?
http://www.appbrain.com/app/directv-remote-pro/com.WiredDFW.DIRECTV.unWiredRemote

or you me just guide stuff?


----------



## Gunnyman

David MacLeod said:


> like this ?
> http://www.appbrain.com/app/directv-remote-pro/com.WiredDFW.DIRECTV.unWiredRemote
> 
> or you me just guide stuff?


I'd like an Android tablet app on par with the iPad version.


----------



## David MacLeod

no ipad so never looked into it, I use that app for remote often though.


----------



## MikeW

I'd be careful not to purchase software that is not written by DirecTV. The home-brew stuff isn't going to be supported much longer...


----------



## jimmyt

i use the free version and it works well.. able to change channels so I can pump the music out to the deck.. but I agree - would be nice to have an android version from directv where you could see the guide and control recording options better than the remote scheduler


----------



## BubblePuppy

jimmyt said:


> i use the free version and it works well.. able to change channels so I can pump the music out to the deck.. but I agree - would be nice to have an* android version from directv* where you could see the guide and control recording options better than the remote scheduler


Probably Directv is waiting till the IP control "thing" is complete before issuing a app. This thread might help: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194825

However, the Directv Remote app by Wired DFW is still working just fine.


----------



## jimmyt

thats too bad.. wonder whats up with directv.. hopefully these changes are for the long term good.. but damn.. how long is long term


----------



## bobnielsen

This thing changes channels *much* faster than the remote!

I haven't checked it out yet, but there is an update to the Directv Remote Pro app today (in Android Market).

Per https://www.facebook.com/WiredDFWSoftware?sk=wall:

Changes:
- Added Artist & Track info to Now Playing info for music channels
- Enabled landscape view on Favorite & Playlist screens
- Added ability to add a favorite channel directly from the Favorite screen (use menu)
- Added "NEW" indicator to unwatched recordings
- Fixed bug where receiver list would not save in certain instances
- Minor UI enhancement for x-large tablets

It is quite disappointing that Directv is disabling many of the remote (IP) functions http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194825.


----------



## BubblePuppy

BubblePuppy said:


> Probably Directv is waiting till the IP control "thing" is complete before issuing a app. This thread might help: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194825
> 
> However, the Directv Remote app by Wired DFW is still working just fine.





bobnielsen said:


> This thing changes channels *much* faster than the remote!
> 
> I haven't checked it out yet, but there is an update to the Directv Remote Pro app today (in Android Market).
> 
> Per https://www.facebook.com/WiredDFWSoftware?sk=wall:
> 
> Changes:
> - Added Artist & Track info to Now Playing info for music channels
> - Enabled landscape view on Favorite & Playlist screens
> - Added ability to add a favorite channel directly from the Favorite screen (use menu)
> - Added "NEW" indicator to unwatched recordings
> - Fixed bug where receiver list would not save in certain instances
> - Minor UI enhancement for x-large tablets
> 
> It is quite disappointing that Directv is disabling many of the remote (IP) functions http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194825.


Thread for this app here:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193306


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Gunnyman said:


> I'd like an Android tablet app on par with the iPad version.


I suspect there is not only a market, but a growing market for that...but of course...they would have to be 3G enabled....and onlyl a handful are so far...


----------



## hilmar2k

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect there is not only a market, but a growing market for that...but of course...*they would have to be 3G enabled*....and onlyl a handful are so far...


Why?


----------



## jimmyt

Don't you mean wifi?


hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect there is not only a market, but a growing market for that...but of course...they would have to be 3G enabled....and onlyl a handful are so far...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jimmyt said:


> Don't you mean wifi?


Nope.

To effectively use the app and all its capabilities...you'd pretty well need a broadband connection. It could certaily perform some things just fine, but to use it fully...you'd require faster speed than WIFI...or so I was told by someone involved with the current version iPad app.

Personally...I think a WIFI android version would be fine.


----------



## jimmyt

I guess I am confused - are we talking about local connection - if so wifi is usually going to be much faster and lower latency then 3g Am I missing something?



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nope.
> 
> To effectively use the app and all its capabilities...you'd pretty well need a broadband connection. It could certaily perform some things just fine, but to use it fully...you'd require faster speed than WIFI...or so I was told by someone involved with the current version iPad app.
> 
> Personally...I think a WIFI android version would be fine.


----------



## davring

The WiFi link up would have to be pretty bad to be slower than 3G


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jimmyt said:


> I guess I am confused - are we talking about local connection - if so wifi is usually going to be much faster and lower latency then 3g Am I missing something?





davring said:


> The WiFi link up would have to be pretty bad to be slower than 3G


I suspect we're looking at 2 different things.

The app has multiple capabilities. Most would work fine, including using with WIFI...


----------



## hilmar2k

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect we're looking at 2 different things.
> 
> The app has multiple capabilities. Most would work fine, including using with WIFI...


What you're saying doesn't make any sense to me. Data is data, and wifi is going to be much faster than 3G in almost every case (VZW 4G LTE notwithstanding). I can see no circumstance where 3G would be required for any feature.


----------



## Shades228

I've been waiting for this to come out prior to me buying a tablet. With some of google decisions and the lack of DIRECTV app for android I might be buying some Iphone 5's and Ipad 2's soon.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Given the gain Android has on Apple in the mobile OS market share I find it pretty sad that DirecTV hasn't come out with a android app like the one the ipad has.
Nielsen smartphone market share

Take that and toss ontop the recent facts that Android has claimed about 30% of the tablet market itself in the past year and thats with little effort too in a sense. tablet market share article

I dont wanna hear about fragmentation as thats all garbage old news anyway. DirecTV is missing a huge market here.

The iphone app was released in march of '09 and the android version coming in Jan '10. 9months roughly and that was when android was a fragmented small player OS. Things are different now, and I hope we dont have to wait till November to see anything on the android side....


----------



## Draconis

One other thing I noticed, the text and graphics do not scale to the Android tablets. So you get itty-bitty (sometimes off-center) graphics with tiny text.


----------



## mcalistor

Not sure if this has been discussed already...

I tried both this app and another paid app by justinj. Neither app lets me view a recording from a different receiver (i.e. whole home viewing). I have recordings on three different receivers and it seems like I'm never in front of the right TV to use these apps. Sticking with the free versions until it gets sorted out.

Otherwise, I think these apps are great. The one from justinj is only .99 right now but it doesn't look as good as the one from dfw.

One other thing, the free version from justinj has "currently on". I like that I can see what my kids are watching. Better yet, it's fun to switch the channels on them once in a while


----------



## hilmar2k

The dfw app let's me watch whatever is on the playlist. I am not sure what it is that you can't watch.


----------



## Fluthy

In the market for a tablet and have been leaning towards the Android tablets. Has their been any update on a DirecTV app for Android like the Ipad has?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

NickFluth said:


> In the market for a tablet and have been leaning towards the Android tablets. Has their been any update on a DirecTV app for Android like the Ipad has?


I use the Android version of the DirecTV app on the ASUS Transformer Android tablet - works very well. They did a pretty nice job with it, and its actually much faster that the Blackberry phone app I used to use...especially for ordering remote scheduling on DVRs.

There are actually 3 Android apps for DirecTV...1 is the remote scheduler app, another the remote control app, and the 3rd is the Sunday ticket mobile app.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.directv.dvrscheduler&feature=search_result

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.WiredDFW.DIRECTV.unWiredRemoteLite&feature=search_result

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.directv.sundayticket&feature=search_result


----------



## rphillips187

The DTV app is great and all but, as far as the Android version is concerned, it's still a leap behind the E* app. I'm looking forward to D* expanding it so I can view and edit my DVR playlist and TO DO list. The integrated remote control that E* has in their app is a nice touch too.


----------



## bobnielsen

rphillips187 said:


> The DTV app is great and all but, as far as the Android version is concerned, it's still a leap behind the E* app. I'm looking forward to D* expanding it so I can view and edit my DVR playlist and TO DO list. The integrated remote control that E* has in their app is a nice touch too.


Have you looked at Wired DFW Software's Directv Remote Pro app?


----------



## rphillips187

bobnielsen said:


> Have you looked at Wired DFW Software's Directv Remote Pro app?


I actually haven't as I'm not usually that trusting of third-party apps but I've heard good things about it. I may just check it out!


----------



## PolishPoet

hilmar2k said:


> What you're saying doesn't make any sense to me. Data is data, and wifi is going to be much faster than 3G in almost every case (VZW 4G LTE notwithstanding). I can see no circumstance where 3G would be required for any feature.


Unless maybe if someone home network is still on b (heaven help them), then even with the speeds on Verizon's 4G network the lag (distances involved - times as small as they may be) WIFI will be always be faster.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

rphillips187 said:


> The DTV app is great and all but, as far as the Android version is concerned, it's still a leap behind the E* app. I'm looking forward to D* expanding it so I can view and edit my DVR playlist and TO DO list. The integrated remote control that E* has in their app is a nice touch too.


dont expect this until they update the app for tablets. the fact that they still have just an iPad app and not one for Android is very poor. too many apple fanboys atop at DirecTV to realize that Android is overtaking market share from Apple in droves.

Dont give me the fragmentation reasoning for not having it right now as that doesn't cut it.

BUT, given the time frame for them to come out with a android DirecTV app after the Apple one it looks like 9mo. roughly is what we can expect to wait. Now I'm sure the fragmentation back then played a lil larger part into the decision to wait longer and it might be less time now but thats just what I'm going on to set expectations. 
so with that said it looks like we might wait till Novemberish to see firstlook for it based on those rough estimations.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV Android app updated:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.directv.dvrscheduler


----------



## Draconis

Odd, I cannot start a VOD download using the Android App. I'm getting the following message when I try to start the download. 

DIRECTV Application encountered Technical Difficulty. Please Try again...


----------



## texz71

Has anyone had any issues with the Android (or other PC type) remote apps not recognizing all DVR's on your network?

I have QTY 4 HR23's and they all see each other just fine. They all have unique NAMES set in Whole Home DVR. All have static IP addresses and manual Ports (with router set to properly forward ports) and all appear in Tversity and Win7 just fine...however 2 of the DVR's just do not get found (even with a manual search by IP address) by any of the Android apps. I've tried reseting up network parameters, rebooting, re-running Network Services, etc...and I just can not get them to be found.

I've tried all available Android Remote apps, and the same problem happens with all of them. I do have to say I prefer Cognitial Mobile's DirecTv Remote app.


----------



## webby_s

texz71 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the Android (or other PC type) remote apps not recognizing all DVR's on your network?
> 
> I have QTY 4 HR23's and they all see each other just fine. They all have unique NAMES set in Whole Home DVR. All have static IP addresses and manual Ports (with router set to properly forward ports) and all appear in Tversity and Win7 just fine...however 2 of the DVR's just do not get found (even with a manual search by IP address) by any of the Android apps. I've tried reseting up network parameters, rebooting, re-running Network Services, etc...and I just can not get them to be found.
> 
> I've tried all available Android Remote apps, and the same problem happens with all of them. I do have to say I prefer Cognitial Mobile's DirecTv Remote app.


From the physical remote: Menu>parentals/fav/setup>settings>whole-home>external devices, make sure everything is set to allow (three options)

Do this to all DVR's but more specificly the two that aren't showing up on the app.

Then go to the app and manually search for the DVR's again.

Report back.... LOL kidding.


----------



## MidgetMe

Personally I wonder (also hope) if perhaps they will look into bringing a version of the android app to use on Google TV, allowing for actual control of receivers like I believe the ipad has, rather simulated integration by way of IR code control. Show recording, DVR browsing and management... before the iPad app got that amazing update (no not the live tv update, I'm talking about in app DVR control, cause that blew my mind moreso than streaming tv) I'd been questioning if anyone other than DISH would have a method for DVR integration. I've had Google TV (Logitech Revue) since last December, and I've been waiting for two things. 1, Google TV app store. 2, DirecTV Google TV app. With no hints from Google or DirecTV on when my biggest wish might be granted for almost a year, I'd nearly given up hope and was thinking about maybe switching to Dish for the Google TV integration (Yes I know that's a sad statement on how big a Google fanboy I am, but I'm a huge sucker for a Home theater that allows for all devices to communicate to one another). To think Apple was where I found hope for Android and DirecTV.

Anyway, TLDR looking forward to the future of Android and DirecTV, whenever it may finally come around.


----------



## lincolnnellie

They really need to kick the android development into high gear. Market share is increasing in huge numbers every month. The kindle fire will be another game changer and people will no longer be able to ignore android tablets for ipad device consisting of a screen of apps.


----------



## dualsub2006

"lincolnnellie" said:


> They really need to kick the android development into high gear. Market share is increasing in huge numbers every month. The kindle fire will be another game changer and people will no longer be able to ignore android tablets for ipad device consisting of a screen of apps.


The Fire isn't running a tablet OS, its running Froyo or Gingerbread. The Fire will make Android fragmentation worse, as will the new Nook that BN is releasing tomorrow.

I would like to see DirecTV release a Honeycomb/ICS version of the iPad app as its one of the things that keeps me from ditching my iPad, but don't expect it to run on every Android "tablet".


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dualsub2006 said:


> The Fire isn't running a tablet OS, its running Froyo or Gingerbread. The Fire will make Android fragmentation worse, as will the new Nook that BN is releasing tomorrow.
> 
> I would like to see DirecTV release a Honeycomb/ICS version of the iPad app as its one of the things that keeps me from ditching my iPad, but don't expect it to run on every Android "tablet".


The Kindle Fire is running its own custom version of Gingerbread...and will be upgraded to ICE too supposedly, if rumors are correct.

Even if so, their version of the OS will always be unique to them, which is OK, since these are really fancy book readers, despite the marketing hype on them being more. Their size precludes them from being true "tablets", but they do well as readers.

The Android app is working just fine with the latest (v3.2.1) Android tablet firmware here.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

fragmentation will not get worse with the kindle fire. Google mandates all manufacturers keep updates to their devices for 18mo now long as hardware can handle it. That being said they also said they think basically ever device that runs GB will be able to run ICS no problem.

ignoring anything before FroYo the fragmentation in android is not bad at all nor is it much worse than apples even. each new iOS dumps a previous iPhone basically from supporting it or supporting all its features.

One thing with ICS is the fact that all android apps are forward compatible and ICS brings all honeycomb API's to handsets. there is a good post on the android developers blog on how to make your tablet only apps able to be used on handsets and smaller screens. I for one hope that they take that article into account when making the android version. http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/09/preparing-for-handsets.html

reason i say that is I would love to see the iPad version allowed on handsets. With most android handsets being 4in screens or more there is enough real estate to make it useable and worth it in the long run.


----------



## PKevin

Wish they could have the android os working on the Nomad before Christmas, I'll be flying then and it would really help pass the time. My wife loves it on her ipad just need it on my Galaxy tablet.


----------



## Drew2k

There are lots of things going in Android's favor:

The number of Android activations per month is climbing while the number of iOS activations per month is dropping and the trend has been steady for months. 

Google's strategy to lessen fragmentation, mentioned above, really was only announced a couple of months ago and will only be kicking into high gear in 2012 as manufacturers and providers implement provisions of the strategy. 

Android tablets now account for 1 in every 4 tablet sales. This is by no means a runaway success in the tablet market, but it IS starting to put a dent in iPad sales as previously the Android number was something like 1 in 8.

ICS is going to combine Gingerbread and Honeycomb, and lessen burden on developers to customize apps by device. (also mentioned above)

All of the above is good news for fans of Android, but should be enough to wake up the sleepy app developers who have been waiting to see if Android will stick around. It's here, it's green, get used to it!

PS I would love to see the iPad version of the DIRECTV app running on my Honeycomb tablet YESTERDAY. Streaming, interactive guide, IPTV remote control, etc. All features currently denied Android users. Bring it!


----------



## dualsub2006

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> The Kindle Fire is running its own custom version of Gingerbread...and will be upgraded to ICE too supposedly, if rumors are correct.


It's running Android with an Amazon skin, but it's still Android. ICS is far from certain for the Fire and anyone that buys one expecting it is making a mistake.


----------



## Drew2k

Anyone buying a Kindle Fire is also going to have to wait a long time after Android OS updates to trickle down to them, just as users of smartphones with custom skins have to wait longer than uses with "stock OS" phones. It takes a while for the engineers to integrate their skins into the OS (Blur, Sense, Fire, etc.)

But that fact that the Fire is a skinned device should not prevent DIRECTV or any other app maker from attempting to build the app. If it can run on the underlying Gingerbread OS in a stock device, it *should* be able to run on the Kindle Fire.


----------



## dualsub2006

"Sgt. Slaughter" said:


> fragmentation will not get worse with the kindle fire. Google mandates all manufacturers keep updates to their devices for 18mo now long as hardware can handle it. That being said they also said they think basically ever device that runs GB will be able to run ICS no problem


The Android Update Alliance is no mandate by Google, they asked the device makers to pledge 18 months of updates. That's it.

The announcement of the alliance happened at Google I/O back in May, and so far not much has happened with it.

When or if a device gets an update is still very much up to the carrier and whoever made it, unless you buy a Nexus.


----------



## dualsub2006

"Drew2k" said:


> But that fact that the Fire is a skinned device should not prevent DIRECTV or any other app maker from attempting to build the app. If it can run on the underlying Gingerbread OS in a stock device, it *should* be able to run on the Kindle Fire.


Gingerbread is not a tablet OS and you won't see a DirecTV app like the iPad app that will run on it.

When (if?) D* launches an Android version of that app, it will be Honeycomb or later only.


----------



## Drew2k

dualsub2006 said:


> Gingerbread is not a tablet OS


True. I didn't say it was. 



> and you won't see a DirecTV app like the iPad app that will run on it.


I agree with that. Gingerbread tablets have been around for a long time now and have only the basic DIRECTV Scheduling App.



> When (if?) D* launches an Android version of that app, it will be Honeycomb or later only.


Honeycomb has been out since March, with no sign of an enhanced DIRECTV tablet app, so personally I don't think they'll release it until ICS is out in the wild.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dualsub2006 said:


> Gingerbread is not a tablet OS and you won't see a DirecTV app like the iPad app that will run on it.
> 
> *When (if?) D* launches an Android version of that app, it will be Honeycomb or later only*.


I suspect you are correct.


----------



## BubblePuppy

DirecTV Scheduler update 2.1.1 available in Android Market.


----------



## water1

Just installed the 2.1.1 udate on my Motorola i1. App will not open and I get error message. "The application DIRECTV (process com.directv. dvrscheduler) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again.
I restarted phone. No change.


----------



## dualsub2006

I downloaded the 2.1.1 update. I haven't yet found the feature that lets you view and download On Demand stuff, but I'm looking. 

If the app is force closing on startup uninstall it and reinstall.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Downloaded and installed the update.

Nice tweaks added for setting the timing of recordings.


----------



## water1

Uninstalled, reinstalled, same error message. I wonder if this app has a problem with 1.5 operating system?


----------



## Drew2k

water1 said:


> Uninstalled, reinstalled, same error message. I wonder if this app has a problem with 1.5 operating system?


Try going to Settings > Apps, and for the DIRECTV app clear the cache, clear data, and then uninstall and try again. It means you have to re-input your settings, but may get it to run.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drew2k said:


> Try going to Settings > Apps, and for the DIRECTV app clear the cache, clear data, and then uninstall and try again. It means you have to re-input your settings, but may get it to run.


Thanks Drew - a great suggestion.

The new version is working well here on an Android tablet.


----------



## water1

Drew2k said:


> Try going to Settings > Apps, and for the DIRECTV app clear the cache, clear data, and then uninstall and try again. It means you have to re-input your settings, but may get it to run.


Cache was empty, data shows 4.00KB but no way to clear it. Uninstalled and reinstalled. No Joy.


----------



## dualsub2006

"water1" said:


> Cache was empty, data shows 4.00KB but no way to clear it. Uninstalled and reinstalled. No Joy.


Ok, which phone do you have, which OS version and how much free space is left on your phone?


----------



## dualsub2006

Has anyone figured out how to view On Demand listings and schedule a download for them? I haven't gone back to the Market to see any feedback, but it's one of the features that was listed in the what's new section.


----------



## water1

dualsub2006 said:


> Ok, which phone do you have, which OS version and how much free space is left on your phone?


Motorola i1, v1.5
Internal space: 160mb
SD Card: 152mb


----------



## BubblePuppy

"dualsub2006" said:


> Has anyone figured out how to view On Demand listings and schedule a download for them? I haven't gone back to the Market to see any feedback, but it's one of the features that was listed in the what's new section.


If I'm interpreting your question correctly just go to Channel Number, scroll to the 1000s. The VOD channels are listed.


----------



## dualsub2006

"BubblePuppy" said:


> If I'm interpreting your question correctly just go to Channel Number, scroll to the 1000s. The VOD channels are listed.


Just after I posted that I cleared data and logged back in. Prior to that they weren't showing in the channel section but now they are.


----------



## dualsub2006

"water1" said:


> Motorola i1, v1.5
> Internal space: 160mb
> SD Card: 152mb


I know that they say that Android 1.5 is supported, but that might be the issue. I'm not sure if you have 160MB of free space or if that's total space available. Memory could be an issue too.

Go here and report your problem:

http://support.directv.com/app/ask

I used that link when I was having an iPad issue and I got a quick response.


----------



## Drew2k

water1 said:


> Cache was empty, data shows 4.00KB but no way to clear it. Uninstalled and reinstalled. No Joy.


Sorry it didn't work.


----------



## 21hawk

Posting from my Kindle Fire, reports say that sales are very good,chance of a directv app for the Fire?


----------

